# Glowing Snot! For real!



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Warning: human mucus.

So my day began when Thing 2 accidentally clawed my right eyeball, gouging out a sizable chunk of cornea.

If you've had a scratched cornea, you know the procedure. If not, 1) you don't want it, it hurts disproportionately to the amount of real damage done and 2) they put drops in your eye to make the injury glow under a UV light. On the plus side I am ROCKING the eyepatch. And the pain pills finally kicked in or I couldn't bear to look at a monitor.

Gallons of tears and snot came out from the moment of injury, so I was constantly blowing my nose all day. But after the examination, the attached image (if this works) shows what came out...flourescent snot!! Had I the presence of mind at the time, I'd have implored the NP to put the light on it so I could get a pic of that.

Anyways it made me wonder what you pros could do if you got your hands on some of those drops -- for your actors eyes, or maybe if you had one that could sneeze on command, in a toxic spill scene...

Er, that's _Mrs._ RahneFan's Redbook. Heh heh.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Geez. Warning human mucus??? Post an eyeball warning! I've damaged my corneas 4 times and this is really wiggin' me out!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah- that dye the docs use is cool. I like how you can SEE THE GLOW when it's in your eye & he turns the blacklight on. 
So, is that an occupational injury?? Man, that must hurt- hope you get better soon. 
When eldest DD wa 6, I had a broken nose...it was set and healing for a few days and SHE HIT IT. Oh the agony....


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

4 times, HauntiHolic? Man I hope to never experience this again. I'm still seeing two of everything, and light-sensitive. Migraine and vomiting etc. yesterday. He got me deep.

Although two of your avatar is not a bad thing! :biggrinkin:


----------



## readwines (Nov 7, 2009)

Eeeeew! but it's great fun - nice work!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I 've had the dye 3 times it is wierd got a wood sliver in there , metal shaving with safety glasses on, and someone sprayed spray paint in my eye that was the worst crap does that burn alot for a long time


----------

